# newfangled handheld electronic items



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in the market for a couple of things I don't really know how to shop for, so I could use some input from those more savvy.    I mean, I don't own a microwave or a dryer, so in many ways we are very 19th century here and I'm fine with that.  

On the other hand, I *think* that there are some things that might be worth having.   For example this laptop.

Situation  #1   My old basic cell phone is dying.  I love the smartphones and have patiently waited for this one to croak.   I want to carry around a second brain that is more capable than mine of remembering the brilliant notions I come up with :lol:  and then forget in two minutes.  Something with a touch screen that I can jot notes to myself.     I want internet so I can check ebay prices on things when I go to an auction.  I want it to be on the bigger size.   I don't want to pay a lot for this second brain, though I realize there is a data service fee monthly.   I have US cellular and am under contract, so I assume I have to choose one of their phones?   

Situation #2   The boy is at that age when toys become TOYS.  He wants a nook for Christmas.   I have mixed feeling about this because we buy plenty of books for la cheap at yard sales, etc plus use the library.    But I am open to it, and am thinking about getting him something that plays music.    So if I'm going to do that, maybe I can get something that plays music and movies, but also is for reading books and just maybe games too.   Can I get nook/kindle books from the library?

Any ideas?  What to look for? What to avoid?  What is worth paying for?
On both items we will probably have them until they die, so I'd like to get very current items  with an eye towards the immediate future even if the cost is a bit more.  

TIA


----------



## dswitham (Oct 29, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Situation #2   The boy is at that age when toys become TOYS.  He wants a nook for Christmas.   I have mixed feeling about this because we buy plenty of books for la cheap at yard sales, etc plus use the library.    But I am open to it, and am thinking about getting him something that plays music.    So if I'm going to do that, maybe I can get something that plays music and movies, but also is for reading books and just maybe games too.   Can I get nook/kindle books from the library?
> 
> TIA



Something to consider for this situation is an ipod touch. You can get free apps to read ebooks from Amazon, Barnes & Noble and several other places. I get a lot of ebooks off Gutenberg for free as my kids enjoy the classics. Also you can listen to music, watch movies and play games with it. One thing that I have found is that sometimes you can purchase books cheaper in the store than you can ebooks.  I don't know about your library, but one of our local ones offers ebooks as well as audio books.

And it handles being dropped well.  :red:


----------



## Shane (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an ipod touch, I have a smart phone (HTC with android software) and I still use my laptop for everything except text messages, phone calls and listening to music in my car.  I have the kindle app for the laptop and read books on it all the time.  Also have the nook app.  I am getting ready to buy an iphone 4S.  That will consolidate my texting, phone calls and music into one device.  My boss dropped his iphone in the river, twice.  Once for a couple seconds and then another time for over 10 minutes.  They called it and could hear it ringing in 8" of water, he dried it off and still uses it.  You can get kindle and nook apps for the iphone or any smartphone as well, so maybe getting your son one of those wouldn't be a bad idea.  Plus you can usually get a BOGO from cell phone companies when you upgrade to the smart phones.


----------



## remkel (Oct 29, 2011)

Wish I could help you, Kathleen, but my electronic purchases usually involve me thinking "OOOOH, pretty lights" and then mindlessly putting down money on the counter.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 29, 2011)

Remkel said:
			
		

> Wish I could help you, Kathleen, but my electronic purchases usually involve me thinking "OOOOH, pretty lights" and then mindlessly putting down money on the counter.


   sounds about right



Doesn't the ipod feel a little small to read from?

I think the phones us cellular has are androids.


----------



## webbie (Oct 29, 2011)

Amazon FIRE for a pad for the kid and family - $199 and it does more than read books.
The good news - there are LOTS of free and low cost books available for the kindle. 

For you - an iphone, of course. Android is cool, but unless you are a geek it probably is not the better system for you....

Regular kindles are better for reading then either the FIRE or the ipad and phones - they use E-ink. So if you want a dedicated reader, spring for the lower cost Kindles - less than $100. 

Nothing wrong with Android (FIRE uses a version of it), but if you get an Android phone, try to find one of the newest versions. The new Android system, called Ice Cream Sandwich, is supposedly far superior than earlier ones.
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_...andwich-first-impressions-a-bold-new-android/

If your phone does not have that, make sure - in writing - that it is upgradeable (many phones use a custom version of Android and upgrading can be tough).....but, if it were me, I'd buy a phone with the Ice Cream standard...even if it means waiting a month. 

My phone just got wet. I'm trying, for the first time, an old iphone that the family had laying around. The price is right (free- $15 a month for the lower data)....I doubt I will use it much, but if not I will just go back to a small flip.


----------



## webbie (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh, the nook looks cool too! But I'd probably still get the Amazon FIRE because it is tied in specially with all Amazon services (will run movies, media, etc. etc. easily)


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't have any of this stuff but if ya need to know about dryers I can help.  :red:


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2011)

The latest gen phones have a dual-core processor. It makes the user experience a lot more pleasant and using the browser much more responsive. Be open minded and understand that this field is changing rapidly. Whatever you get, it will be just about obsolete by the time your contract ends.  US Cellular has Android phones and one Windows phone, the HTC 7 Pro that a coworker of mine has had for several months. He likes it a lot. US Cellular's Android phones are ok, but last generation mostly. Looks like no iPhone love from them. 

Here are some reviews. Be careful when reading, they can get very geeky and often ignore what the primary purpose of the phone is for. Making phone calls! Get a phone that works well as a phone (good reception and sound quality) and has the best battery life. Many of these phones need very frequent recharging if you are using all the features, especially 4G.

Some guides: 
http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphone-reviews/
geeky, but helpful: http://www.mobiletechreview.com/smartphone.htm


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 29, 2011)

I am liking the sound of that amazon fire.  I could forego a newfangled phone altogether and just use that.   I am an amazon prime member.    I only pay about 20 bucks a year and it's totally worth it.   BG most of that terminology makes me  :ahhh: 

Can I buy the boy a cheaper mp3 that the apple product?  Is it worth the bigger price?

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 29, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I am liking the sound of that amazon fire.  I could forego a newfangled phone altogether and just use that.   I am an amazon prime member.    I only pay about 20 bucks a year and it's totally worth it.   BG most of that terminology makes me  :ahhh:
> 
> Can I buy the boy a cheaper mp3 that the apple product?  Is it worth the bigger price?
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback!



How old? 

If he's of cell phone age, get two iPhones and don't look back.  If not, get him an iPod Touch and yourself the iPhone.

Nothing like them out there, and I've heard and seen all the arguments. My kids all have Androids, and they gave me all the compelling reasons why they went that way.  Now they visit and it's like, "I wish my phone did that", "Wow, that screen looks life-like", "Geez, your browser is so fast", etc.  Now with the new Siri application, you can make your phone do just about anything with voice commands.

http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/siri.html

My wife insisted she wanted a Kindle for her 50th.  I persuaded her to get the iPhone instead.  She's out in my recliner right now, tethered to the dang thing.  Book reader, Facebook, YouTube, mp3 player, wireless web browser, 8 MP camera, HD video, Google maps, GPS, and some of the most user friendly native organizer apps you'll ever use.  Makes phone calls as well.  Plus, the Retina display is absolutely gorgeous to look at.  It's so easy and intuitive to use, it's the perfect tool for a technophobe.  I'm not one for newfangled gadgetry, but I'm embarrassed to admit, I love my iPhone.


----------



## dswitham (Oct 30, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Doesn't the ipod feel a little small to read from?



It is a small screen but I have no problem reading on it and my eyes aren't getting any younger. 

Also I like the fact that I'm not tied down with one place to get my ebooks versus buying a nook or kindle. I don't know if the kindle fire allows you to get books from other places.
Plus the ipod touch was free when I opened a checking account.  ;-P 

The touch is small enough to fit in my pocket which comes in handy for me, but might not matter for your son.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 30, 2011)

I priced the iphone :gulp: 

Plus I don't get verizon or at&t service in my house and I don't have a home phone.

The boy is not getting a phone.  He might get a pre-paid, as he has been staying home by himself more.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I am liking the sound of that amazon fire.  I could forego a newfangled phone altogether and just use that.   I am an amazon prime member.    I only pay about 20 bucks a year and it's totally worth it.   BG most of that terminology makes me  :ahhh:
> 
> Can I buy the boy a cheaper mp3 that the apple product?  Is it worth the bigger price?
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback!



Yes, I hear you. Not sure the Fire is going to substitute for a phone. It's going to be awkward slapping a 10x8 slab of plastic against your face. 

Can you get a cheaper, yet great mp3 player? Hell yes. Sandisk makes some great units. Check out the SanDisk clip or Fuze.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 30, 2011)

No, just replace my basic phone with another basic phone.     Will check out the mp3s you mentioned.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2011)

Smartphone plan 86'ed?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 30, 2011)

No, I'm just at a familiar impasse.   To cheap and to undecided about what would best suit the wants of this household.  It looks like the smartphone would have to be an android based on my cell contract and the reception in my home.     I was hoping to get in to uscellular yesterday to talk to them, but have been struck down my an evil multiplying microbe.   

Stay tuned...


----------



## Wallyworld (Oct 30, 2011)

The thing with a smart phone is its expensive. I want one also but the monthly fee stops me. I pay enough for a basic cell phone now. Maybe down in NC you get a better price but in Maine its around a 100 bucks a month for a smart phone(i'm on US Cell also). I have a Ipod Touch, its great but its not going to do what you want unless you are always around a wireless provider. and I just ordered the Kindle for 199 for a Christmas present.

the other thing about a smart phone, everyone I know who has one, has it in their hands all the freakin' time. Addictive I think


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah, when you are paying all that money you have to use it, right? Personally I don't like the antisocial aspect of smartphones. It used to be on my commute we were a lively, chatty bunch. Now everyone is busy stroking their pet phone.


----------



## Wallyworld (Oct 30, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Yeah, when you are paying all that money you have to use it, right? Personally I don't like the antisocial aspect of smartphones. It used to be on my commute we were a lively, chatty bunch. Now everyone is busy stroking their pet phone.


I was working on a construction site the other day, the big wigs had a meeting in the building, all of them had a blackberry in their hands checking emails the whole meeting. Its was funny to watch


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2011)

One thing I like about my Droid....I was grocery shopping today and I failed to put an item on my list. The recipe is a fairly new one I made only once or twice. I googled the recipe and found the amount of the ingredient I needed in a couple seconds flat. It is simple stuff like that makes me love it. I think I pay about 78 bucks a month which I know is a lot but it does serve all my needs at this time.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope that was some meal. It just cost ya $78.  :long:  hh: LOL  Just kidding, but I do see this a lot. People seem to use this as an excuse for planning and remembering. I've seen people that can no longer do simple math without their phones, nevermind remembering someone's phone number. It's spooky. I just don't know how we managed our lives a decade ago without these things.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 31, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Hope that was some meal. It just cost ya $78.  :long:  hh: LOL  Just kidding, but I do see this a lot. People seem to use this as an excuse for planning and remembering. I've seen people that can no longer do simple math without their phones, nevermind remembering someone's phone number. It's spooky. I just don't know how we managed our lives a decade ago without these things.



 $78 month? Jeez I thought the $45 & change Verizon charges me was steep.LOL I hear ya. I've had my basic Samsung flip phone since Aug 2006.Its pretty tough & still going strong.Been stepped on,dropped in sand/dirt,bounced 20 ft off a scaffold plank & hit the pavement.Few scratches on it now & faded a bit,works great though.I'll use it until it dies & I cant get a new battery.I've been eligible for a "$50 upgrade towards new phone" since Aug 2008.Told Verizon "Since I'm such a good loyal prompt paying customer who's not been late even once,why not just send me the 50 bucks instead?" They didnt see the humor in that,go figure.  :lol: I know people my age & younger who have no idea how to read a map or look in the phone book for an address or phone number,they're tethered to that thing.I've seen them when network is down or some other problem - they literally panic & dont what to do next. Hilarious.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 31, 2011)

Hell I don't even know how to text and don't want to! Barely know how to read one if I get one! :cheese: 

Gary


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 31, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> People seem to use this as an excuse for planning and remembering. I've seen people that can no longer do simple math without their phones,.



pfffft.   I just found the caluculator on my phone today and I've had it for  1.5 years.   People have used external items forever to help them plan and remember.  Just not electronic.     I truly hate agenda books, calendars, paper of any kind.    I keep track of stuff in my head and, well, it's getting kind of full.  I need an external drive that is not paper, especially with grad school starting. 

That being said, yeah I priced the data plans and they are about double what I pay now.  Hard to justify unless I use it to make money.  Which is a possibility.

Anyway, my phone is back on track so it may have been just a pipe dream.


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2011)

> pfffft.  I just found the caluculator on my phone today and Iâ€™ve had it for 1.5 years.



Now where did I place that spell checker? :lol: 

Just razzing ya teach. I know that for some folks a portable database is a godsend.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 31, 2011)

That extra u is stylistic.  It's short for fab-U-lous.


----------



## spirilis (Oct 31, 2011)

I graduated from a crappy blackberry up to an android phone this past sept, I love it.  I've used an iphone maybe once, but I did buy my wife an ipad last year for christmas so I've used that.  They're just ... different devices that all do the same crap, IMO.  I am a computer geek so take that into account, but I found my android very easy to figure out/use.  The apple ipad was quirky; I'd open an app (like Numbers, the spreadsheet app) and would be dumbfounded about how to do things since there's just 1 button (the home key) and everything else is touch-based.  I'd eventually break down and use google on my laptop to search for how to heck to do things on the ipad.  Kinda silly.  Android devices always have a menu key, home key, back key and a search key (or at least mine does) so there's no question which buttons to press to figure things out.

Fwiw, I actually enjoy reading ebooks on my Motorola Droid Bionic.  It's one of the larger ones, 4.5" display, but reading ebooks is pretty comfortable to me.  Technical books with lots of diagrams though, not so much.  I'm guessing I'd prefer the ipad or kindle fire for that kind of thing.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 1, 2011)

great input y'all and even Moses used  state-of-the-art technology to remember what God told him :lol:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> great input y'all and even Moses used  state-of-the-art technology to remember what God told him :lol:



iStones


----------



## agartner (Nov 2, 2011)

Resist the tech and save the cash.  Nook?  Wife has one.  My observation, you dont need to charge the battery on a paperback.  Smartphone?  I got one but work pays for it.  I use the data plan to check the weather every so often.  

Our society is too "connected".  As bg noted, where people used to socialize, thy now go heads down into their three inch screen of doom.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not really asking if it's a good lifestyle choice for me.    I sift through the pros and cons for my individual situation on a regular basis.    In two months I'll be working full time, raising my kid, and going to graduate school full time for biology.    I'm pretty sure I'll be composing papers in the line at the grocery store.   Reading my textbooks from a kindle when the boy is at karate.   I'll wave to my neighbor at the mailbox and call that my social life.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I'm not really asking if it's a good lifestyle choice for me.    I sift through the pros and cons for my individual situation on a regular basis.    In two months I'll be working full time, raising my kid, and going to graduate school full time for biology.    I'm pretty sure I'll be composing papers in the line at the grocery store.   Reading my textbooks from a kindle when the boy is at karate.   I'll wave to my neighbor at the mailbox and call that my social life.



I hear that. Raised a wife, got through college and grad school and worked full time all the way. In seven years. Oh, forgot to mention getting the first house built during that same time. 

Reading on the can and eating or driving with a book in your hand can be done. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 2, 2011)

My iPhone will be accompanying me to the next world.  I feel lost without it, and it is like a good wife in so many ways.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 2, 2011)

Do it Kat...come over to the dark side with all of us naughty folks.... ;-P


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2011)

Milt said:
			
		

> My iPhone will be accompanying me to the next world.  I feel lost without it, and it is like a good wife in so many ways.



Was that after installing the iPorn app or do you just like the way it vibrates?   LOL


----------



## mayhem (Nov 2, 2011)

Ups and downs to everything.  I have a blackberry, got my wife a Droid2 Global.  Not even funny how much more capable the droid is than the BB.  Everything works better, faster, its far more intuitive to use and just better in almost every way (corporate e-mail is the BB's reason to exist, Droid and iphones can't even begin to touch BB in this one area).

I just got my boss an iphone 4s, spent a couple hours getting it connected to Verizon and then another couple hours getting it to read her e-mail and move her photos from her Droid to the iphone.  iphone has hands down, the nicest display I've ever seen...it has no peer in the market as far as I'm concerned...but the actual use of the thing confounded me about 50% of the time, but to be fair, like everything else out there, there is a steep initial learning curve for all of them.  There were minor things that I was really surprised that I simply could not do with the iphone that you really should be able to in my opinion...I even asked the resident apple fanboy here and he said "nope".

I did not try Siri out at all.  I'm curious how she'll work on a corporate phone thats been properly locked down though...probably defeats the whole purpose of the thing.  I know the Droids have voice commands available too, as does my blackberry...I understand Siri takes it a step further, but I can't say in what way or how well.  The BB commands are limited to phone functions, the Droid you can use voice commands for the phone, run the NAV system (setting destination point for example), navigate the web, leave yourself notes, send and receive texts and e-mails, select music to listen to and other stuff...haven't used it though.

My phone is paid for by my employer, I also manage the corporate account...so I have access to basically any phone I want to get...I don't think I'll be getting an iphone though...I just don't think it fits me or how my brain works...seems too complicated and limiting, but I know its not supposed to, probably get a Droid Bionic when my upgrade time is here in a couple months.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Was that after installing the iPorn app    LOL



OK. Now I am rethinking this smartphone stuff. Hmmm...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 2, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PFFT....
Yeah right....That's the funny of the day....:*)


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The latest gen now has a sexy lady named Siri that you can talk to and she understands. Wait until some clever devs get hold of this.


----------



## Dix (Nov 3, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 1 .


----------



## agartner (Nov 3, 2011)

Didnt mean to dis the tech lifestyle, my bad for that.  More a reflection on my own personal lifestyle and my own challenges with being "always on".   Have you considered a tablet, a la ipad?  I have one, battery lasts a good long time, does good as a reader, apps for both kindle and nook exist, plus email and a usable web browser.  Mine is wifi only and doesnt use the phone network, so that may hurt the mobility for the auction thing.  Bit on the pricey side imo, but its a multitasker.


----------



## remkel (Nov 3, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> great input y'all and even Moses used  state-of-the-art technology to remember what God told him :lol:



Now this one made me smile.....


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 3, 2011)

Just make sure you don't get a Blackberry like this guy!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI

Gary


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 3, 2011)

Both, two birds with one stone.    

It is the calendar and alerts which save me, that plus the fact that it automatically synchronizes everything.  When I am away from home, it is like a tiny little computer too.  I can keep up with stuff in the Inglenook.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 3, 2011)

Milt said:
			
		

> I can keep up with stuff in the Inglenook.



Milt, I am glad you have your priorities straight..... ;-P  :lol:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 3, 2011)

Milt said:
			
		

> Both, two birds with one stone.
> 
> It is the calendar and alerts which save me, that plus the fact that it automatically synchronizes everything.  When I am away from home, it is like a tiny little computer too.  I can keep up with stuff in the Inglenook.



We have just GOT to start charging for this place.  :lol:


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Phones should receive and make calls. The pea green western electric on the wall doesn't take pictures or text. Upgraded to a "dumb" phone" the other day from a "really dumb" phone. Old one didn't do text. New one does but I don't,  has a camera, so do I, my 35MM Nikon is better but Kodak is looking to go bottoms up. The phone sucks but the battery works. In all, I call it a plus!


----------



## btuser (Nov 8, 2011)

I am very rough on my phones. Not abusive, but I don't get one because a new one came out and I'll buy the same model used so I'll have two batteries. My last nextel went through the snowblower and still worked, just needed a lot of super-glue. I have been heckled by homeless people for the condition of that phone.

As far as parts go, the Blackberries are pretty easy to work on. I spent this morning taking 3 phones and turning them into zero phones, then back into one phone that worked and 2 phones that did not (and no superglue). I like the sync and the desktop software. Most important is the email and the way our data-guy has it hooked up across a bunch of SQL stuff. The word on the street is RIM is going to get sucked up by someone else and that the technology is about as far advanced as its going to get. 

I like the actual buttons on the Blackberry, but have to admit that the Iphone's screen would get me over it in a hurry. The pictures I can take are better than any hand-held camera I've ever owned. Most amazing for me is that I was never a text fan for the first 10 whatever years of the technology, but now can't stop. I actually prefer it to audible human contact because it slows the conversation down and I can appear smart and clever, if only to myself.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 9, 2011)

*posted from my iPhone*

That's just for you BB


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> *posted from my iPhone*
> 
> That's just for you BB



Congrats.

*posted from my iToilet*


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 9, 2011)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Phones should receive and make calls. The pea green western electric on the wall doesn't take pictures or text. Upgraded to a "dumb" phone" the other day from a "really dumb" phone. Old one didn't do text. New one does but I don't,  has a camera, so do I, my 35MM Nikon is better but Kodak is looking to go bottoms up. The phone sucks but the battery works. In all, I call it a plus!



I get the same sort of feelings sometimes.  Everyone of my gadgets requires a learning curve and considerable effort to make good on its capabilities.  My iPhone will do more than I need it to do, and there is huge potential available for me, if only I am willing to invest the time and effort to learn how to make use of it.  I don't get calls I do not want on it, but the equivalent to the pea green phone on the land line gets them all the time.  If it is not a fax, it does not get answered.  My 35MM Canon works better than the 5 megapixel camera in my iPhone, but it will not go in my pocket, and Kodak has been pretty much consigned to history as an old and labor intensive technology.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 9, 2011)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Phones should receive and make calls. The pea green western electric on the wall doesn't take pictures or text. Upgraded to a "dumb" phone" the other day from a "really dumb" phone. Old one didn't do text. New one does but I don't,  has a camera, so do I, my 35MM Nikon is better but Kodak is looking to go bottoms up. The phone sucks but the battery works. In all, I call it a plus!



Sometimes I think I was born 20 or 30 years too late . . . my wife and I have a cell phone . . . I'm not even sure if I can text . . . I know it doesn't take photos . . . than again it's a pre-pay Tracfone and we rarely use it so we have something like a bazillion free minutes built up on it from rolling over the minutes from year to year.

I have a work-assigned cell phone . . . it takes pics . . . but being government issue I don't think the folks in charge ever figured out how to get the photos off the phone and to a computer.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 9, 2011)

FWIW . . .






You can't read books on it, or call anyone. But a PERFECT cappucino EVERY time???

Priceless!! Well, $2,999 actually :cheese:


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 9, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> FWIW . . .
> 
> You can't read books on it, or call anyone. But a PERFECT cappucino EVERY time???
> 
> Priceless!! Well, $2,999 actually :cheese:



for $2999 it better fold laundry...and if it does, I'm gettin one....cappucino or not.


----------



## Fifi (Nov 11, 2011)

There's almost too much to choose from.   I got a pre-owned eary generation iPod touch from a friend at a very good price.   It won't load all the newest apps. but can still get quite a lot for it...but of course it doesn't do phone calls.   I also have a small 7" Android tablet and got kindle download for that, you can get the kindle books but it also does much more for not a lot more price.   I just wanted to experiment with both systems at a not too expensive entry level.   iPod works the smoothest but the other is ok.

My thoughts are...having it all in one device is great for not carrying around too much stuff...but then the more you use it the quicker the battery goes.   My phone is just average but does a couple games...if I use them I find I'm worrying about battery life, so I prefer to use the phone for phone and have a secondary small device for entertainment (iPod) or the tablet if I have more room.

If a lot of games are wanted consider the hand held DS or PSP.

I guess the main point is to decide what it would be most used for.

Fifi


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At that price it better come with an attractive barista. WA state has some standards on this ya know.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 11, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> At that price it better come with an attractive barista. WA state has some standards on this ya know.



Two more great reasons I want to move to PNW

Dunkin Donuts coffee is horrible after being in Seattle. And the baistas . . .


----------

